# HELP ME FIND LOCAL VET ASAP!!!



## megasaurus (Sep 29, 2012)

I am in Washington State, Snohomish County. If anyone knows of a local reptile vet who is great and what the base visit fee is, I would love to know. My vet that I have always gone to just retired and now the clinic no longer serves exotics. I have been researching all the local clinics, but the websites give no pricing and they are closed so I can't call and ask at the moment. I thought any helpful reviews from fellow Tegu Lovers would be swell! Thanks so much!!


----------



## Logie_Bear (Sep 30, 2012)

Heres a listing, maybe you could try giving a few of them a call:

Washington Reptile Vet Listings

Veterinarians in Washington that treat reptiles and other exotics.


A Pet Care Clinic

23502 56th Ave West

Mountlake Terrace

Washington

98043

425 775 0121

http://www.apetcareclinic.com

Views: 2
05-31-2010 12:50 PM
by kriminaal

Animal Critical Care And Emergency Services ( ACCES)

11536 Lake City Way NE 

Seattle 

Washington 

98125

( 206) 364 1660

http://www.criticalcarevets.com

Views: 1
02-23-2009 12:40 PM
by nicole

Animal Health Services

611 W Cowlitz Way # A

Kelso 

WA

98626

(360) 423-9310

http://www.animalhealthservices.biz/

Views: 5
06-02-2011 12:01 PM
by BeckyJ

Avian and Exotic Animal Hospital

10137 Main St

Suite 6

Bothell

WA

98011

425-486-9000

http://www.theexoticvet.com

Views: 2
03-10-2009 03:28 PM
by herpgirl32

Avian and Exotic Animal Hospital

10137 Main St., Stn 6

Bothell

Washington

98011

425 486 9000

http://www.theexoticvet.com

Views: 1
05-31-2010 08:13 PM
by kriminaal

Bird and Exotic Clinic

4019 Aurora Ave. N

Seattle

Washington

98103

206 783 4538

http://www.birdandexotic.com

Views: 0
05-31-2010 11:52 AM
by kriminaal

Coleman Animal Health Center

8823 Sandifur Prkwy

Pasco

Washington

99301

509 545 4931

http://www.animalhealing.net

Views: 0
05-31-2010 11:56 AM
by kriminaal

Darrell K. Kraft D.V.M. Diplomate ABVP Avian

Mobile Service

PO Box 465

Snohomish

WA

98291

425-482-6345

http://www.kraftmobilevet.com

Views: 1
08-08-2009 09:25 AM
by Wildflowernw

Dr. Kamaka

Eastside Avian and Exotic Medical Center

13603 100th Ave N.E. 

Kirkland 

Washington 

98034

1 888 821 6165

Views: 1
02-23-2009 12:15 PM
by nicole

Jones Animal Hospital

3322 S Union Ave

Tacoma

Washington

253 383 2616

http://www.mypetsdoc.com

Views: 2
05-31-2010 07:57 AM
by kriminaal

VCA Animal Hospitals

27045 174th Place SE

Covington

WA

98042

1-253-631-8616

http://www.vcahospitals.com/covington

Views: 2
05-18-2011 12:18 AM
by EVRiley

VCA Ocean Beach Animal Hospital

4011 Ocean Beach Hwy 

P.O. Box 1111

Longview

Washington

98632

360 425 0850

http://www.vcaoceanbeach.com

Views: 0
05-31-2010 08:10 PM
by kriminaal

VCA Veterinary Specialty Center Of Seattle

20115 44th Avenue West 

Lynnwood 

Washington 

98036

( 425) 697 6106


Its not uncommon for most exotics vets to require a fee of 60-100 bucks just for walking in the door with your exotic pet. Then whatever the cost of treatment on top of that.


----------

